# Radost Bokel: Sex-Video im Netz aufgetaucht



## LuigiHallodri (25 Jan. 2012)

Im Internet ist ein Sex-Video mit Dschungel-Star Radost Bokel (36) aufgetaucht. Auf einer Porno-Seite. Für 9,99 Euro. Die Polizei durchsuchte die Wohnung eines Ex-Freundes von Radost Bokel. Er soll die pikante Aufnahme gestohlen und verkauft haben.

Während Bokel, die vor 25 Jahren als Kinderstar „Momo“ berühmt wurde, abgeschottet im RTL-Dschungel sitzt, wurde dieses Video illegal verbreitet. Sie weiß noch gar nichts davon. Aber sie wusste von der Existenz des Bandes ...

Zu Brigitte Nielsen sagte Radost letzten Donnerstag im RTL-Camp: „Ich habe immer die falschen Männer gehabt. Ich habe einen Freund gehabt, der hat mich erpresst.“

Dabei ging es offenbar um dieses Video. Es wurde vor Jahren höchst privat aufgenommen – vor ihrer Hochzeit mit Mann Tyler Woods (2008).

Wollte Radost nicht zahlen? War der Preis jetzt besser, weil sie Dschungel-Star ist? Oder warum landete die Aufnahme jetzt im Netz?

Henry Faltin, Pressesprecher der Polizei Offenbach, bestätigt: „Bei uns ging am Freitag eine Anzeige von Frau Bokel ein. Danach hat ein unbekannter Täter ein privates Video, das ihre Tochter beim Geschlechtsverkehr zeigt, entwendet.“

Der Verdacht: Urheberrechtsverletzung, Verletzung des Rechts am eigenen Bild und Diebstahl!

BILD erfuhr: Am Samstag fuhren fünf Beamte zu der Frankfurter Wohnung des Ex-Freundes von Radost, suchten dort das Sex-Video.

Die Polizei geht auch gegen den Pornoseiten-Betreiber vor. Es handelt sich dabei um den einschlägig bekannten „Dino“ Baumberger (67), Ex-Mann von Dolly Buster (42). Bei ihm war der Film unter dubiosen Umständen gelandet.

Die Behörden haben die Weiterverbreitung sofort untersagt. Das Sex-Video ist mittlerweile gesperrt.

Die Polizei ermittelt mit Hochdruck. Vielleicht kann sie Radost Bokel nach ihrem gestrigen Rauswurf aus dem Dschungelcamp den feigen Täter präsentieren.

(Bild)


----------



## dabeast (26 Jan. 2012)

habe auf **** ein dusch-video von radost bokel (momo) gefunden, aber nichts mit gv...


----------



## astrosfan (26 Jan. 2012)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Die Behörden haben die Weiterverbreitung sofort untersagt. Das Sex-Video ist mittlerweile gesperrt.


Deshalb auch hier verboten!


----------



## syd67 (26 Jan. 2012)

das wird bestimmt noch irgendwo rumgeistern und wer suchet der findet!


----------



## hansdampf76 (29 Jan. 2012)

denke sie wirds vermarkten, so wie viele vor ihr, die kohle lockt einfach...


----------



## Little_Lady (29 Jan. 2012)

hansdampf76 schrieb:


> denke sie wirds vermarkten, so wie viele vor ihr, die kohle lockt einfach...



Klar aber erst den MAcher verklagen um es dann selber im Netz anzubieten HAllo!!!


----------



## posemuckel (29 Jan. 2012)

So ein Zufall. Gerade jetzt ......!!!!!


----------



## cyberdancer (29 Jan. 2012)

würds aber auch gerne sehen, hehe


----------



## lucky123 (30 Jan. 2012)

würde mich auch interessieren..............


----------



## Black Cat (6 Feb. 2012)

Wozu lass ich beim Sex nen Video mitlaufen, wenn es nicht irgendwann Geld einbringen könnte. Ich glaub auch das es Absicht war und der Zeitpunkt richtig gewählt ist es "heimlich" zu veröffentlichen (Pamela und Paris lassen grüssen)!


----------



## Jackass-01 (9 Feb. 2012)

Das Video ist mal kurz auf einem russischen Videoportal aufgetaucht aber dann schnell wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Hibabies (9 Feb. 2012)

Würde ich mir auch mal ansehen )


----------



## picks (14 Feb. 2012)

also ich habe ein dusch video gesehen war das der sex video? oder gibt es mehr...?


----------



## hansdampf76 (3 Apr. 2012)

picks schrieb:


> also ich habe ein dusch video gesehen war das der sex video? oder gibt es mehr...?



Also das Dusch Video ist ein fake, das is n double, man siehts an den nicht vorhandenen tattoos. Natürlich ist das Video verboten und es wird hier auch sicher net erscheinen, weils keiner hat, sonst wärs ja schon irgendwo im Netz aufgetaucht...


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2012)

wo isn das Video?


----------



## hansdampf76 (16 Feb. 2014)

das Video ist jetzt auf verschiedenen Portalen wieder online, suchen müsst ihrs aber selbst...


----------



## hansdampf76 (17 Feb. 2014)

Punisher schrieb:


> wo isn das ?



ich habs über Google Bildersuche gefunden, mehr darf ich hier leider nicht verraten


----------

